# powdery mold so close to harvest



## Relentless999 (Mar 8, 2010)

alright my plants are on their 8th week of flower.. id like them to go 9wks, but there is pm.. i just cut one early.. and there is pm on the fan leaves close to the buds.. i cant get the scissors to some parts..

help guys!!

are these buds only good for making hash now?

thanks!!!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 8, 2010)

Urrggg - PM sucks man. Late in flower I'll occasionally spray with simply high alkaline water if it's real bad. 

A early harvest might be the best option - particularly if it has potential to spread.

In regards to harvesting it for smoke I'd say wait it out. I've found allot of the actual powder will just brush off. Although I'm sure as hell it can't be healthy to smoke. Is there allot on the actual bud?

You can make Hash if worse come to worse. You knows - it might be killer hash................:hubba: 

Hope it all works out - I had to add excessive air circulation to combat it and always spray Neem prior to flowering. Some strains are just susceptible. Good luck


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 8, 2010)

Pick up a bottle of SM90. I've used several different things...neem, potassium bicarbonate, sesame seed oil...nothing works better than the SM90. It has a wonderful lemon scent thats better than all the other fungicides i've tried too.


----------



## Relentless999 (Mar 8, 2010)

ive got sm90! 
but I should use it on plants that im going to flower this week?
do i dilute it? or just spray the plants/buds with it?
any info or instructions would be awesome.

thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 8, 2010)

I spot spray my flowering plants with it. It degrades quick so just try and stop spraying a week or 2 before harvest. Spot spray with alkaline water until harvest.


----------



## Relentless999 (Mar 8, 2010)

but im harvesting this week .

im planning to trim out as the pm and smoke em.. the buds that have a lot of pm on them will go into the bubble bag i guess..


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a couple plants last month with PM (a week before harvest) and couldnt bear to toss all that bud. It wasnt all over the whole plant but quite a few buds had spots, sooo i did some research and found that h2o2 will also take care of PM. On harvest day i trimmed my buds and put them in a bath of water and h2o2 and let them soak for a couple days changing the mix each day and it took care of the mold. But the buds dried really fast afterward.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 8, 2010)

Boy, I hope it aint that beautiful purple wreck I voted for pic of the month!  That pic you entered got me sold on those, got some beans on the way.  Best of luck to you on the PM, i've never had it, so nothing to add on that.


----------



## Relentless999 (Mar 8, 2010)

na it wasnt the purple wreck, its my current crop, but thanks bro.


----------



## Relentless999 (Mar 8, 2010)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> I had a couple plants last month with PM (a week before harvest) and couldnt bear to toss all that bud. It wasnt all over the whole plant but quite a few buds had spots, sooo i did some research and found that h2o2 will also take care of PM. On harvest day i trimmed my buds and put them in a bath of water and h2o2 and let them soak for a couple days changing the mix each day and it took care of the mold. But the buds dried really fast afterward.


do u actually mean put the buds in a bath? or just spray them?
what ratio are you using of h202 to water?  2 parts h202 to 10 parts water or?
thanks!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats sucks man!  I've not had it (knock on wood) I think thats why I have my air moving so much in my room though, is because news like this scares me.  

I have no oppinion...cause like I said I haven't dealt with it.  I hope ya figure it out man!  

Will ya let us know whay you did, and how it turned out?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 9, 2010)

I used 6 tsp. per gallon of water and yes i actually sat the in a bath of the solution. I have read about water curing buds so i thought i couldnt hurt. I think it worked well, upon inspection of the buds after the bath they were mold free, even after dry and cure.


----------



## Relentless999 (Mar 9, 2010)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> I used 6 tsp. per gallon of water and yes i actually sat the in a bath of the solution. I have read about water curing buds so i thought i couldnt hurt. I think it worked well, upon inspection of the buds after the bath they were mold free, even after dry and cure.


thanks bro.
so you completely submerge the buds under water.. seems like a lot of the thc would wash away..
how long do u leave them under the water/h202?

thanks I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 11, 2010)

man i noticed pm pretty bad on my romulan today...7 weeks in...

i feel your pain bro....this thread is helpful for me too


----------



## nvthis (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey r666, is harvesting a must in a week? What would happen if you let them go a week longer? I generally let my plants go a little longer than suggested...

The point I am trying to make here is there is no need to harvest early. You can let your crop ripen to it's full potential if you are willing to be dilligent in treatment. 

I have never used sm90. But BBP is one of my pot growing heros, so if he says it works, it works.

I do use Dutch Masters Zone and Penetrator, and I gotta say, it works pretty damn good, but it ain't cheap. There are many, many folk that absolutely swear by the milk treatment.

The point is that if you can give yourself a little over two weeks you can eliminate established leaf infections and sort of "dormantize" the pm for a clear and pm free harvest. If you do this then you gotta work quickly and get a jump on the treatment. What ever the treatment you go with, be consistant and don't stop the treatment until a few days before harvest, even if it 'looks' like you are pm free. Because you're not.

Increasing air flow/exchange is also a big deal. Do you have an exhaust fan? Do you only run it during lights out? Then run that sucker 24(-15 minutes)/7. Try repositioning your fan for better air flow. Try getting some heat into the growroom during lights off. These are all things that can really help, and really make a difference.

Also I think believing that bubble bags will separate pm from hash is a mistake. I am pretty sure those spores can go anywhere a trich head can go 

Good luck!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 11, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Then run that sucker 24(-15 minutes)/7.



???


----------



## nvthis (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha! Sorry dude, I guess that might be a little confusing..If I remember right... A lot of exhaust fans on the market can be ran 24/7 with no issues, but I have spoken with folk that say exhaust fans should be turned off at least 15 minutes a day. Wether or not this is based in solid fact I have no clue. I am a bit electronically challenged... However, 15 minutes is such a small chunk, I just do it now out of habit..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 12, 2010)

All you need to do to make it dormant is raise the pH of your leaf surface. Most products for PM just make your foliar spray alkaline but have some sort of oil added so that it also coats the leaves and suffocates(?) the fruiting bodies. 

Spraying with alkaline water will keep it at bay until you get them harvested.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2010)

PM will wash off of plants in shower. A friend of mine had a bad harvest and washed his buds inshower( really! ).


Only safe product on the market to kill PM is Organocide. Yes you can use baking soda or other alkaline products, but edible fish oil (organocide) helps to feed the ants immune system to ward off pests, molds and mildews.

I use it specifically for preventative maintenance. I spray 2 times a month while in veg. Then I hose em down with it just befor they go into the bud room.


Remember WATER will kill PM. It's easy to get rid of with some patience.

You need some advise still? message me. 


http://www.htgsupply.com/images/temp/cae1148595cfe11ac124c2ef1754f341.jpg


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude, if you hash buds with powdery mildew...what do you think will be in your hash?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 12, 2010)

hXXp://www.planetnatural.com/site/bi-carb-fungicide.html

i picked up a bottle of this for $12 today... anybody used it? the guy at my hydro store said its the stuff to use...


----------



## nvthis (Mar 12, 2010)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> All you need to do to make it dormant is raise the pH of your leaf surface. Most products for PM just make your foliar spray alkaline but have some sort of oil added so that it also coats the leaves and suffocates(?) the fruiting bodies.
> 
> Spraying with alkaline water will keep it at bay until you get them harvested.


 
Here's one for ya bro.. I don't think what you stated above covers the milk treatment. I am not sure what it is about this treatment that is supposed to make it go. I'll have to look into it in a minute, but maybe this is another use for your DIY serum.......:hubba:


----------

